
Ask HN: The Next Big One? - boto3
Apple IPO: 1980<p>Microsoft IPO: 1986<p>Amazon IPO: 1997<p>Google IPO: 2003<p>Facebook IPO: 2012<p>What would be your guess for the next big one, and when it goes public?
======
ThePhysicist
Stripe? Not sure if they can become as big as Google though, the payment space
is rather well served already (but who knows). I plan to buy some of their
shares in any case.

Maybe Starlink? Satellite based Internet access and communication services
could be huge and it’s a truly global business with so much potential (e.g.
Africa has so little bandwidth now and so much economic potential). Right now
it’s absolutely niche because of the delay and the extremely high cost, but
fast and cheap global Internet access via satellite could be a real game
changer. Seems like there are many use cases that could benefit from such a
service as well, think alone of all the connected devices like cars that need
a reliable Internet connection. Plus they are in a good spot since their ties
to SpaceX ensure they’ll have some of the best access to price-efficient
launch capabilities.

~~~
gt565k
Starlink for sure

Satellite companies can't even compete with Starlink due to the launch costs.

Elon Musk is a genius. It'll be the ISP of the world. Unrestricted by ground
infrastructure. I can only imagine what he's got cooking once starlink is 100%
operational.

His plans are massive. Tesla, SpaceX, solar city, the boring company. He's
vertically integrating everything that has to do with what's needed for space
colonization, but doing it in a way that is benefiting and creating value on
Earth.

I'm pretty certain we're a few discoveries away from being able to
successfully and efficiently colonize a moon or planet. Once we get a portable
fusion reactor, higher density batteries, and the nanotech shrinks enough,
we'll be off this planet.

~~~
throw51319
What's the point of colonizing planets if we can't change from a growth-based
economic paradigm to a sustainability-based economic paradigm? Humans have
evolved on the Earth over million/billions of years... we have no shot
surviving on other planets unless we learn real top-down sustainability.

~~~
gt565k
On earth, you have different countries, regimes, for that to work, we need to
have a bunch of wild crazy ass leaders come together and agree on other that
corporations are lobbying against to protect their interests.

Starting fresh on a new planet, with a small cohort, and building out frees
that society of the current geopolitical related problems on Earth.

------
muzani
Alibaba was the biggest tech one recently. I'd expect more Chinese companies
to take the scene.

Companies like Huawei are still private, and solidly have FAANG tier revenue.
It seems like they're big enough to not have to go public, but there's rumors
of it.

Something like TikTok (ByteDance) is able to compete toe to toe with
Instagram, product wise. They'd probably be the first serious Facebook
competitor.

------
askafriend
I mean we just had Uber. It's still a $68B company despite somewhat mixed
sentiment and performance in the public markets.

------
muffa
Well I am going to guess Chinese, and a company I think are doing amazing
consumer electronic products with great quality is Xiaomi.

They do not sell their products in US yet, but once they start I think they
will be a massive hit!

------
LavenderLight
No real answer to such a question because the amount of ideas to come out and
industries already at work; Asking for the next big one could likely be
impossible.

------
toomuchtodo
Hashicorp, 2023-2024, ~$20 billion valuation

~~~
gt565k
eh that's far from big compared to OP's list.

single company market cap of $1 trillion vs $20 billion -_-

------
AznHisoka
Snowflake or Databricks.

